# The sloane Ranger, Chelsea look



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Bit of a touchy subject this. Many English people hate this look even sometimes those in the fashion/Tailoring community. Others swear by it and I imagine many on this forum won't even know what I am talking about!

Until a few years ago I wasn't a fan but it's grown on me. I can certainly see what influenced Paul Smith, Timothy Everest and Richard James here. Although I don't wear this look all the time I do enjoy it, especially since now I work from home and don't have to wear a full suit every day.

Are there any Sloane rangers on this forum? Can we see pictures? And finally are there any fans of this look outside of England? If so why do you like it and how did you discover it?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Me. I haven't got many photos of myself though as I do tend to avoid photographs.

I discovered it through severe nostalgia for the days of Empire and small towns; affecting this style gave me a spiritual escape from the increasing Europeanisation and such. I feel, while things are moving too fast on bicycle for figures to be anything but blurry, that I am in the days I should have been born into. Then I brake, and the world becomes clear; suddenly it is a less happy place, but the blow is softened by pleasant memories of the recent escape.


----------



## Beau Nash (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know that Rangerisms have found an enduring place or had the sort of revival that preppie had through Japanese Trad. I did see that the SLR is due for another edition, with Kate Middleton as the uber-Sloane. Here's hoping for a revival.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Does the preppie look ever go out of style though?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Sloane Ranger, now that is a term I have not heard for years. 

Princess Di was the high priestess of the movement. We had a mild out break of it here in Oz post royal wedding, mainly amongst women. 

I thought it was just another label/class conscious statement that had disappeared into the trash can of history.

As for it being 'preppie' I beg to differ on that one.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

It was a real education to me to Google and Wikipedia those terms. I had a hard time finding any pictures, though, and much of the descriptive text was totally lost on me.

I gather this is basically the opposite of the Chav ethos, correct? Barbour jackets, country clothing, nothing new but everything fine quality, old Land Rovers and Gordon Setters and tweed and corduroy?

But then I read about women tying their head scarfs just below their lower lips, like Guards' helmet straps, and it all started to get indecipherable again.

Help me out. 

I also discovered the Young Fogey movement, with the following funny descriptive quote:

_The Young Fogey is sometimes confused with the Sloane Ranger, but this is incorrect; whilst there is some crossover between the two in clothing styles, the Young Fogey tends toward reserved, intellectual and cultured pursuits, and avoids heartiness._

When in doubt, always avoid heartiness. This has ever been my maxim.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

JibranK said:


> Me. I haven't got many photos of myself though as I do tend to avoid photographs.
> 
> I discovered it through severe nostalgia for the days of Empire and small towns; affecting this style gave me a spiritual escape from the increasing Europeanisation and such. I feel, while things are moving too fast on bicycle for figures to be anything but blurry, that I am in the days I should have been born into. Then I brake, and the world becomes clear; suddenly it is a less happy place, but the blow is softened by pleasant memories of the recent escape.


That's one of the loveliest things I've read in a long time. Thanks. I shall drink a large gin and tonic in your honor, JibranK.


----------



## Nigel W (Apr 14, 2009)

The term originated in the 1980s I think, and was popularised by a book co-authored by Peter York called "The Sloane Ranger's Handbook".

As something of a "Young Fogey" myself during the seventies I was very impressed by it. I havnt looked at the book for many years but I remember one section which was about the budget required to maintain this look/lifestyle. It included the need to buy a suit from Huntsman and shoes from Church's.

I myself am a product of surburbia - neither country (though I went to a boarding school there) nor a smart postcode in West London (though I now live in a smart one in North London) - but I have always liked wearing tweeds and other accoutrements associated with country clothing. If the "Sloane Ranger's Handbook" did anything for me it was to give me the confidence to wear these kinds of clothes, which I have done ever since.

Things have moved on, of course, but the look at least for men's clothes is surprisingly enduring. One of the more entertaining modern manisfestation of this is The Chap magazine:

https://www.thechap.net/


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Anyone remember Commander Whitehead? Could he have been be one of the
progenitors of the Sloan Ranger look? But then he was the real thing,
World War II Royal Navy and all that.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

My folks and their friends were probably more sloany than country gentry, which their parents were. The sloane look remains in traces, even in these far flung corners of the empire. However, sloane is much more about lifestyle and that has almost died out here as the young members of the old money find they have less and less to play with.

I tend to bounce about somewhere in between the sloane / country look and young fogey. As I get older, I find I tend towards a more quiet country look which suits my place in life. On show day and polo tourneys I allow the sloane to take a greater lead. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

There are several past discussions on the SRs on the Trad forum.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

AlanC said:


> There are several past discussions on the SRs on the Trad forum.


As there have been on the Brit forum, which is possibly where they belong.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I had never heard of this. I assume, from what I have read, that the Sloane Ranger is very similar to the US Prep. In the United States this term is occasionally used to describe someone who is wealthy yet perhaps thinks too much of himself. The term "Preppie" can be used in a derogatory manner as well as a descriptive of dress. Is this true of Sloane Ranger in the UK?


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

I've heard it used as such.

The best use of the phrase I've heard is "Val d'Sloane Square" to describe the French ski resort beloved of Brits, Val d'Isere.


----------



## Nigel W (Apr 14, 2009)

Another term for the Sloane male was a "Hooray Henry", so called because of their general heartiness, the fact that Henry was the kind of name they might have had, and Peter York's (or whoever else coined the phrase's) penchant for alliteration. This term has come to be used in a disparaging manner, and the type unflatteringly depicted, such as in the television comedian Harry Enfield's character "Tim Nice-but-Dim". 

The public mood has moved on though. Bankers are now the target of the greatest ire, epitomised by Sir Fred Goodwin, a Chartered Accountant from a humble background who as good as destroyed one of Britain's major banks, followed by smarmy self-made politicians in the Tony Blair mould.

London's current mayor, Boris Johnson, is regarded in some circles as very much a Hooray Henry or Tim Nice-but-Dim type. The amount of viciousness and bile he was subjected to in the left-leaning press in the run up to his election was far more to do with this than with his real abilities (which are considerable) or his policies (which are liberal by Tory standards). The fact that he won by a clear margin suggests that the electorate may now be rather fed up with old fashioned socialists like the previous mayor Ken Livingstone prefering to be ruled again by someone they perceive to be a decent old-fashioned toff.


----------



## nikwik (Oct 29, 2005)

Don´t forget that a new book was published in 2007 regarding the Sloane.

*Cooler, Faster, More Expensive: The Return of the Sloane Ranger*

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooler-Faster-More-Expensive-Return/dp/1843546779

Here there is there is a lot of new types like Chav Sloanes, Euro Sloanes etc.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1558926/Sloanes-are-back-and-even-richer-than-before.html


----------



## Avebury (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there something like a _metro-sloane_? Perhaps I've coined a new term! The Barbour, Land Rover, flat cap and terrier look is a bit tired - tends to be found in men's clothing magazines - chaps laughing at things in the distance whilst leaning on walking sticks, muddy dog at their sides.

Definitely a smart-casual style, with a knowing, confident look about it. Key features: traditional leather shoes, often Chelsea boots or lace-up ankle boots, Oxford shirts, smart canvas bags, public school haircuts (short back and side with a fluffy bit on top), summer jacket, smart waterproof, Barbour or similiar. Jeans or cords in a range of different colours are the trousers of choice. _Cordings _is the shop for sloanes.

Not one for me, but I do like aspects of it, being a countryman.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Avebury said:


> Key features: traditional leather shoes, often Chelsea boots or lace-up ankle boots, Oxford shirts, smart canvas bags, public school haircuts (short back and side with a fluffy bit on top), summer jacket, smart waterproof, Barbour or similiar. Jeans or cords in a range of different colours are the trousers of choice.


That _exactly_ describes me most days -- tan leather chukkas; shirt; jeans, cords or coloured chinos; gilet; short back and sides; canvas satchel. Oh dear...

In my defence it's a clean look and both practical and versatile.


----------



## Avebury (Jan 4, 2009)

However, it is a* good* look. Far better than the 'style' which many Britons adopt: tracksuit bottoms/jeans, trainers, T-shirt, which = homogeneity.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Avebury said:


> However, it is a* good* look. Far better than the 'style' which many Britons adopt: tracksuit bottoms/jeans, trainers, T-shirt, which = homogeneity.


Couldn't agree more - trainers are for training and tracksuits for the track - the clue is in the names - obviously the chavs have problems understanding English.

Give me English sloane/city/country style in preference to that any time.


_Cry 'God for Harry, England and Saint George_


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Phew :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

nikwik said:


> Don´t forget that a new book was published in 2007 regarding the Sloane.
> 
> *Cooler, Faster, More Expensive: The Return of the Sloane Ranger*
> 
> ...


Yuck. There cannot be chav and Euro Sloanes - no matter what the papers say.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*SLR*



Beau Nash said:


> I don't know that Rangerisms have found an enduring place or had the sort of revival that preppie had through Japanese Trad. I did see that the SLR is due for another edition, with Kate Middleton as the uber-Sloane. Here's hoping for a revival.


Could you please explain what "SLR" stands for?

The Sloane Rangers I met at a party in '80s London wore country items mixed in with city casual. One very attractive young lady, with those heavy auburn tresses only the British girls seem able to pull off, wore riding boots with her skin-tight chinos. Very fetching, I must say.

The whole thing sounds like a preppy revival gone amok in a most reactionary way. I suppose it could be symptomatic of a profound goth indigestion.


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Here is one!*



David Reeves said:


> Are there any Sloane rangers on this forum? Can we see pictures? And finally are there any fans of this look outside of England? If so why do you like it and how did you discover it?


Dear David,
Although a bit reluctant to the term, if living in a capital city and often dressing in tweeds is enough, I guess we could pin down one SR to Stockholm, Sweden. Myself that is, of course. In Stockholm, I would say, the British country sports look is rather popular. 
Yours,
Mr. Tweed

PS. I did indeed like your red corduroys outfit. Using a polka dot pocket square and a polka dot cravat is a demanding task, but I think you got away with it...


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

I find the SR look somewhat likeable, I myself can be accused of taking certain elements of that look and adapting to my taste.



Mr. Tweed said:


> Dear David,
> In Stockholm, I would say, the British country sports look is rather popular.
> Yours,
> Mr. Tweed


I see a lot of cross over between the SR look and the style found around Stureeplan(?) worn by Brats. It does seem to be a moneyed European thing.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I dont know if i dress sloanie. I wear a rugby shirt, a pair of chukkas or karrimor walking shoes. Jeans and perhaps a barbour liddesdale jacket.
Would that be a sloane?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> I dont know if i dress sloanie. I wear a rugby shirt, a pair of chukkas or karrimor walking shoes. Jeans and perhaps a barbour liddesdale jacket.
> Would that be a sloane?


Are your rugby shirts from Hackett and or Ralph Lauren, some with pink colour?

If so, wear your Barbour and jeans; get yourself Ugg boots and a cashmere Ballantyne scarf.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> Are your rugby shirts from Hackett and or Ralph Lauren, some with pink colour?
> 
> If so, wear your Barbour and jeans; get yourself Ugg boots and a cashmere Ballantyne scarf.


Yuk ugg boots no chance in hell:icon_smile_big:
No it is an eton rugger.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> Are your rugby shirts from Hackett and or Ralph Lauren, some with pink colour?


Hooray Henry or upmarket chav?



ToryBoy said:


> get yourself Ugg boots


 For a boy? Ho ho!


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

When I was in school/college/uni the chavs wore Hacknett and YSL polos with the name in big; not sure if they still do. Some upmarket chavs may wear Hackett, but more of a Horrah Henry brand.

Uggs look bad on women, even worse on men; however, some men (SR's) are wearing them. Maybe the female influence, the same way women have been influenced into Polistas.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Why would an SR wear Uggs?

These are SR boots:


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*HOORAY*

Sloane WAS a real identity. The book it was that made it and killed it. 
The Sloane Ranger Handbook - (a timely project dreamed up no doubt on the back of the Preppy Handbook's success in the US) gave it an amusing identity and turned its sartorial quirks into fashionable virtues. There were codes of dress in that period 1980-82 that anchored one instantly irrevocably to Sloanedom. Very quickly it became a kind of unisex camouflage for the Upwardly mobile and any loitering Euro yahoos (many of them also products of the English Public School system) in the vicinity; pretty soon you were as likely to see a Barbour (The Beaufort was the chosen model) in Madrid Paris or the Gorbals as in the Cotswolds.

So the Sloane population which by its nature (private school, generally but not universally rich, coltishly attractive OR inbred looking (nothing much in between), still none the wiser after an expensive education but EXTREMELY SELF CONFIDENT regardless and something - miraculously - in the city) was a small one; it quickly ballooned (with the help of the Princess of Wales) into a major cult. People who were not Sloanes did Sloaney things because that made them look better off - socially, financially - than they were. Just as with Preppy (whose bible - the Preppy Handbook - preceded York's tome by some 11 months) there was Sloaney stuff, Sloaney behaviour, Sloaney things to say (preferably LOUDLY) and Sloaney things to wear. Which, if you werent a Sloane (because your provenance was all wrong), were real godsends.
Soon you could buy sweaters with fake attached lacy collars in Marks and Sparks. This is a true irony since true Sloanes regarded M&S as the home of all that was dependable and right.

Ultimately no one who was a bonafide original Sloane Ranger would ever have referred to themselves as a Sloane. To adopt the monicker was to suggest one need a club to belong to. One did not.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

JibranK said:


> Why would an SR wear Uggs?
> 
> These are SR boots:


Trickers?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have Jeffery West boots like that, but pointy


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*POINTY*



ToryBoy said:


> I have Jeffery West boots like that, but pointy


Im not sure pointy is a Sloane concept.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

nicksull said:


> Im not sure pointy is a Sloane concept.


just making a comparison to the boots rather then SR's


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

nicksull said:


> Trickers?


Yes. I'm lusting after a pair. Summer sales, here I come!


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

JibranK said:


> Yes. I'm lusting after a pair. Summer sales, here I come!


They are truly beautiful!! 
Truth is a true Sloane's pair would e 60 years old (probably still Trickers) but bear the patination of a thousand cowpats and pheasant blood and probably be held together with duct tape.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

ToryBoy said:


> just making a comparison to the boots rather then SR's


Not knocking them. Have you got a pic?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

nicksull said:


> They are truly beautiful!!
> Truth is a true Sloane's pair would e 60 years old (probably still Trickers) but bear the patination of a thousand cowpats and pheasant blood and probably be held together with duct tape.


No doubt, but my branch of the family happened to be the one that did not hunt. My grandfather's brothers would go deer stalking kitted out like that, but alas, one does not inherit in such a way.

I am sure, though, that I would batter such boots as much as possible if/when I got them.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

JibranK said:


> No doubt, but my branch of the family happened to be the one that did not hunt. My grandfather's brothers would go deer stalking kitted out like that, but alas, one does not inherit in such a way.
> 
> I am sure, though, that I would batter such boots as much as possible if/when I got them.


I hope you get them. And please do post updates when you have got them into their stride!


----------



## NewYorker30 (Mar 20, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> Bit of a touchy subject this. Many English people hate this look even sometimes those in the fashion/Tailoring community. Others swear by it and I imagine many on this forum won't even know what I am talking about!
> 
> Until a few years ago I wasn't a fan but it's grown on me. I can certainly see what influenced Paul Smith, Timothy Everest and Richard James here. Although I don't wear this look all the time I do enjoy it, especially since now I work from home and don't have to wear a full suit every day.
> 
> Are there any Sloane rangers on this forum? Can we see pictures? *And finally are there any fans of this look outside of England?* If so why do you like it and how did you discover it?


I am not a fan of this look. I am a fan of the in-yer-face I love 1830 British young fogey spirit and clothing style though :



> The Young Fogey: an elegy
> 
> *Harry Mount* mourns the extinction of young men who wore four-piece tweed suits, including 'westkits', and loved the old Prayer Book. They're playing rap music in the jewellery department at Christie's South Kensington. In T.M. Lewin, the Jermyn Street shirtmakers, you can dip into a fridge by the cufflinks counter and have a frozen mini-Mars while you are leafing through the chocolate corduroy jackets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel W (Apr 14, 2009)

To understand the Young Fogey and Sloane Ranger phenomenon it probably helps to have lived through the seventies and eighties.

The seventies, when I was a teenager/young adult was to those of us of a more conservative disposition an unremittingly awful time. Conservative dress and conservative values were deeply unfashionable. Every young person, it seemed, regarded themselves as a rebel yet the real rebels were those who refused to rebel. The young fogeys were to the fore in this (and I would add Roy Strong and Charles Moore to the names previously quoted).

Everything changed in 1979/80. I have two group photos from my University years which epitomise this. My Matriculation photograph from 1977 shows a scruffy bunch of long haired and bearded hippies; my Graduation photograph shows the same group of people, but this time with short haircuts and smart suits. Margaret Thatcher was running the country. A new era had dawned in which the Sloane Ranger could emerge from his crysallis with confidence.

In the seventies it appeared to many of us that our civilisation and way of life was doomed as we descended inexorably into a philistine socialist dystopia. The eigthies showed that this need not happen. The young fogeys served their purpose by helping to keep the flame burning in the darkest days.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Sloane Rangers and Young Fogeys used to get regular coverage in _M Magazine_. Sadly, that publication has been in magazine heaven for many years now.

M Magazine: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=83447


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Nigel W said:


> In the seventies it appeared to many of us that our civilisation and way of life was doomed as we descended inexorably into a philistine socialist dystopia. The eigthies showed that this need not happen. The young fogeys served their purpose by helping to keep the flame burning in the darkest days.


Every decade is 'the darkest days': the materialist eighties; the infotainment nineties; the egocentric / casual hundreds ...

Fogeyism slides through each successive decade as an admirable, if quaint, notion.

(Incidentally, wonderfully written, Nigel.)


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

How come Sloane men wear classy looking shoes or boots like that, but sloane woman wear Uggs boots?

Whats the difference with the gilet and a waistcoat and even zip in liner? What do you wear with these?


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

VincentC said:


> How come Sloane men wear classy looking shoes or boots like that, but sloane woman wear Uggs boots?
> 
> Whats the difference with the gilet and a waistcoat and even zip in liner? What do you wear with these?


Gilet's get worn with anything. Usually cords or 501's. Knitwear and check shirts.maybe heavy cable knit.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

VincentC said:


> How come Sloane men wear classy looking shoes or boots like that, but sloane woman wear Uggs boots?
> 
> Whats the difference with the gilet and a waistcoat and even zip in liner? What do you wear with these?


Sloane women don't wear UGGs. The sort of "Sloane" described here sounds like an upmarket chav. Don't confuse that with actual Sloaneyness nor with actual Fogeyness.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> Gilet's get worn with anything. Usually cords or 501's. Knitwear and check shirts.maybe heavy cable knit.


Thanks for that. Ive seen men with this look and thought it looked sloanish and country bumpkin farmerish, and quite good. I never knew if it was a gillet or waistcoat or those zip in liners that you have with the bedale or beufort wax barbours.

But i was thinking of getting one, which i now know as a gilet, and wearing over a rugby shirt, or fleece then.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> Usually cords or 501's.


Is "501" a general term for jeans now? ic12337:


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

NewYorker30 said:


> I am not a fan of this look. I am a fan of the in-yer-face I love 1830 British young fogey spirit and clothing style though :


Excellent piece thank you.!


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

JibranK said:


> Sloane women don't wear UGGs. The sort of "Sloane" described here sounds like an upmarket chav. Don't confuse that with actual Sloaneyness nor with actual Fogeyness.


Sloane women (over the age of 21ish) were actually the antithesis of fashionable. So theyd probably wear brogues as well. Or Wellies.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I dont like woman in brogue shoes, the ones with laces. I prefer slip on type shoes. Like pointy toed flats with no laces.

Does anyone know what type of Gilet that is sloanie and what to wear under it? What is a good colour Gilet as well? Im thinkking blue but ive got so many blue tops i was thinking a different colour gilet would be better off.
Im thinking along the lines of a fleece under it for colder weather, but also what for warmer weather?


----------



## BarringtonAyre (Nov 9, 2008)

The Sloane Ranger look is also a kind of uniform for Public School boys and girls, who tend to spend their holidays on The Kings Road drinking in places like 151 (1-Dive-1) and Henry J Beans. 

You can spot them a mile off as they are usually all dressed identically in shirts, some with turned up collars!, blue jeans, loafers and a Crew sailing jumper of V neck.

Many of the welathy young ladies then become what is known as an 'Ethno Sloane' when they get to University. These are the ladies that went travelling for the Gap Year around Indian and Africa, bought more beads than a Laura Ashley lamp shade, started wearing tie die clothing and Fair Trade carpet like jumpers and very flowing ethnic skirts. They spend most of their University Life drinking cheap cider and talking about saving the World whilst taking a rather nice allowance from their Father and driving a brand new Golf!

After leaving Public School, the uniform changes a little bit and becomes a little bit more self styled with shirts that you bought yourself and weren't simply handed down from Daddy. The loafers always stay as does the shirt wearing but they become better made! The Ethno Sloanes move to parts of East London where they get robbed a couple of times and then move back to Fulham and the boys either join the Army or run off to the Countryside like myself!

The Sloane Ranger look is a classic and will never die but after seeing a number of the Agrics from Cirencester Agricultural College this morning trying to pull off a very nicely cut new shirt whilst wearing ridiculously baggy jeans half way round his behind and then topping this off with a pair of extremely shiny black brogues!! a few of them need to check in the mirror before leaing the house!

For us ex-Public school boys the Sloane Ranger look will grow and devolp with us just in time for us to hand our old shirts over to our off spring and start the whole process again!!


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I think there are two definitions of Sloane being discussed here. Some, like me, mean fogey types whilst others are speaking of PRL/UGG wearers.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

All my family have worn Uggs around the house and skiing for more than 25 years. This branding of an old AUS/NZ staple by one company is a new phenomenon, Uggs are great for slouching in. We are not Sloane or Fogey.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I sorta like this style, despite it being worn by some fairly obnoxious people.

As with all these thing though, our idea of Sloanes, and what they actually wear can be two different things--I've seen lots of "Sloanes" mix their wellies and Barbours with cheap Topshop disposa-fashion.


----------



## JayDee (Oct 5, 2008)

BarringtonAyre said:


> The Sloane Ranger look is also a kind of uniform for Public School boys and girls, who tend to spend their holidays on The Kings Road drinking in places like 151 (1-Dive-1) and Henry J Beans.
> 
> You can spot them a mile off as they are usually all dressed identically in shirts, some with turned up collars!, blue jeans, loafers and a Crew sailing jumper of V neck.
> 
> ...


I think you've just about nailed it here. At my (public) school, the shirts (outrageously striped with lamentably turned-up collars I'm afraid ) jeans and loafers (though not great quality - most look like they're from burton) are EVERYWHERE. As I was previously but a humble state schooler, my 'look' is certainly very different. What I think is interesting is how 'Sloanes' (the more adventurous ones anyway) try to make wearing classic items such as Barbour jackets, corduroys and green wellies somehow 'ironic'. When I wear my Barbour Beaufort, I wear it because it's raining and I'm going to shoot some bunnies, and the same with the wellies. Unfortunately, I think judging from the logos on the aforementioned shirts, most modern Sloane style seems to derive brands like Jack Wills, who offer an utterly bland, homogenised take on Ralph Lauren, who I didn't like tht much in the first place.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

JayDee said:


> I think you've just about nailed it here. At my (public) school, the shirts (outrageously striped with lamentably turned-up collars I'm afraid ) .


Yeah i like the idea of those hooray henry striped shirts. Im visualizing when i have seen these worn in past.
Where can i get these type shirts? Would they be casual or formal shirts? Anyone got a link to a fine looking one, to give me an idea.
Jaydee oh i clicked on your link. So you are not a fan of Jack wills? Bit dear their shirts.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

JayDee said:


> I think you've just about nailed it here. At my (public) school, the shirts (outrageously striped with lamentably turned-up collars I'm afraid ) jeans and loafers (though not great quality - most look like they're from burton) are EVERYWHERE. As I was previously but a humble state schooler, my 'look' is certainly very different. What I think is interesting is how 'Sloanes' (the more adventurous ones anyway) try to make wearing classic items such as Barbour jackets, corduroys and green wellies somehow 'ironic'. When I wear my Barbour Beaufort, I wear it because it's raining and I'm going to shoot some bunnies, and the same with the wellies. Unfortunately, I think judging from the logos on the aforementioned shirts, most modern Sloane style seems to derive brands like Jack Wills, who offer an utterly bland, homogenised take on Ralph Lauren, who I didn't like tht much in the first place.


I think the original Sloane look which was definitely anti fashion morphed over the past 25 years into something indistiguishable from something vaguely EuroChav. This does not help debate. Aesthetically I prefer the old version. Something crusty about the original that keeps it away from vulgar fashion and closer to fogey, although i still think fogey was something more bookish, donnish, and possibly slightly lefty, which in the glory days of Maggie (1979 to 1984), the Falklands vote catching enterprise, Sloane Rangerdom was very definitely NOT.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

VincentC said:


> I dont like woman in brogue shoes, the ones with laces. I prefer slip on type shoes. Like pointy toed flats with no laces.
> 
> Does anyone know what type of Gilet that is sloanie and what to wear under it? What is a good colour Gilet as well? Im thinkking blue but ive got so many blue tops i was thinking a different colour gilet would be better off.
> Im thinking along the lines of a fleece under it for colder weather, but also what for warmer weather?


Depends if you mean a sleeveless body warmer as in the equestrian sense, padded - meaning possibly a Husky (are they still going?) or Puffa in navy blue. Under it woud be a scratchy mostly wool (budget cuts meant MOD didnt go in for pure wool) sweater with the reinforced woven padded shoulders (1980s issue RN (just about) or Army (def OK) not Royal Air Force), tattersall shirt fraying gently and maybe a cravat. 
or d you mean a waistcoat which to my mind is or was more fogeyish - shetland tweed in rust or lovat.


----------



## JayDee (Oct 5, 2008)

VincentC said:


> So you are not a fan of Jack wills.


I _loathe_ Jack Wills. It embodies everything I despise about upper middle-upper class britain, sort of like a Nike for people who go to public school. I love the idea of the eccentric university professor look, but that's not really sloane. I don't mind so much the more tasteful old school sloane look, but the 'new school' is more or less summed up by Jack Wills, and to a lesser extent Crew and some other places. I find this sort of sloane pretty tasteless.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

nicksull said:


> Depends if you mean a sleeveless body warmer as in the equestrian sense, padded - meaning possibly a Husky (are they still going?) or Puffa in navy blue. Under it woud be a scratchy mostly wool (budget cuts meant MOD didnt go in for pure wool) sweater with the reinforced woven padded shoulders (1980s issue RN (just about) or Army (def OK) not Royal Air Force), tattersall shirt fraying gently and maybe a cravat.
> .


I meant the sleeveless gilets. So if i wear a rugby shirt underneath the arms of the rugby shirt are visible. A husky is like a liddersdale jacket isnt it? Ive already got one of those. But now i want a sleeveless one.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

JayDee said:


> I _loathe_ Jack Wills. It embodies everything I despise about upper middle-upper class britain, sort of like a Nike for people who go to public school. I love the idea of the eccentric university professor look, but that's not really sloane. I don't mind so much the more tasteful old school sloane look, but the 'new school' is more or less summed up by Jack Wills, and to a lesser extent Crew and some other places. I find this sort of sloane pretty tasteless.


I like the proffersor look as well. Tatersalll shirt and everything.
But i think i would quite like those stripey jack wills shirt with a pair of jeans on.
The look i can most sum it up as appearing on an episode of midsumer murders. Someone would wear this look on this series. Or Inspector morse with john thaw.
Do you like the stripey shirt and jeans look with Chukkas or desert boots.?


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

VincentC said:


> I like the proffersor look as well. Tatersalll shirt and everything.
> But i think i would quite like those stripey jack wills shirt with a pair of jeans on.
> The look i can most sum it up as appearing on an episode of midsumer murders. Someone would wear this look on this series. Or Inspector morse with john thaw.
> Do you like the stripey shirt and jeans look with Chukkas or desert boots.?


Definitely not desert boots! Chukkas are okay, and the polo crowd often wear JM Williams boots. The 'proper' sloane look is loafers.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

DougNZ said:


> Definitely not desert boots! Chukkas are okay, and the polo crowd often wear JM Williams boots. The 'proper' sloane look is loafers.


I dont own a pair of loathers. There are so many types of loathers it is too confusing what pair to get. I have got a pair of boat shoes, so i suppose that is close.
But i thought desert boots were sloanish? Army guys wore them afterall.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not seeing many photo's.

For those of you that missed it here are the "notorious" red trousers that started me on this subject. I think this look is too self conscious to be sloane but there's certainly elements and inspiration in there.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

That guy looks more dressed like an aristrocracy figure. Not sloane to me.
But im not sure who wears red trousers like that nowadays. Surely an eccentric type though, rather than a sloane.

Have you got any pics or links to a hooray henry dress style to give me inspiration. The type that attends Polo or rowing event type dress code. A summer garden party dressed casually by aristrocacy look is what im envisaging.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Red trousers say ex-Guard to me.


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I guess this is more of a country look, but anyway...



Yours,
Mr. Tweed

PS. Yes, I know, no pocket square, disgraceful indeed...


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, other than being a bit new and shiny, quite excellent. Lose the cravat, wait until the shirt collar has a few loose ends, kick the dog off the coat before donning, and allow the cords to go smooth on the bum and knees and you'd be about right. Shoes for that outfit? As it is a bit fogeyish I'd opt for chestnut semi-brogues or chocolate suede brogues.


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

You want shoes as well? Here they are...


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice and dependable. However, I prefer something lighter in the sole in an Oxford.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Do sloanies wear fleeces?


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

VincentC said:


> Do sloanies wear fleeces?


Perish the thought dear boy


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Zingari said:


> Perish the thought dear boy


You mean they dont? I was thinking under a gilet. Even sloanies get cold off the beaten track in the fields. 
Having a coffee on chelsea kings road they might not need it though.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Would a sloanie wear a bodywarmer like this one? And how does a body warmer differ from a Gilet, or waistcoat?


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Zingari said:


> Perish the thought dear boy


I dont see why they wouldn't wear fleece. True sloanedom (as opposed to the fashionable version) is highly practical about country clothing. If it works use it. If its falling apart wear it until it falls off. Fleece, being a relatively modern phenomenon, might not attract the fashionable purists but any one who has been in the army or near a horse (most true Sloanes) would have not issue with a fleece as a functional garment. 
But then were not really talking about Sloane the genuine article but Sloane the 21st century Bond Street version version.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

JibranK said:


> Red trousers say ex-Guard to me.


Bit tomatoey that red for an ex guardsman. Would it be more of a claret?


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

DougNZ said:


> Yes, other than being a bit new and shiny, quite excellent. Lose the cravat, wait until the shirt collar has a few loose ends, kick the dog off the coat before donning, and allow the cords to go smooth on the bum and knees and you'd be about right. Shoes for that outfit? As it is a bit fogeyish I'd opt for chestnut semi-brogues or chocolate suede brogues.


Quite right Doug. Nothing a few moth wouldnbt sort out


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

JayDee said:


> I _loathe_ Jack Wills. It embodies everything I despise about upper middle-upper class britain, sort of like a Nike for people who go to public school. I love the idea of the eccentric university professor look, but that's not really sloane. I don't mind so much the more tasteful old school sloane look, but the 'new school' is more or less summed up by Jack Wills, and to a lesser extent Crew and some other places. I find this sort of sloane pretty tasteless.


And they have just got a new shop in Burnham Market - Hope someone in Norfolk likes them :icon_smile:


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Red trousers - usually cavalry.

A Fleece is made of 'man made' fabrics - clearly unacceptable when there are perfectly satisfactory natural fibres around.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Zingari said:


> Red trousers - usually cavalry.
> 
> A Fleece is made of 'man made' fabrics - clearly unacceptable when there are perfectly satisfactory natural fibres around.


I think this confuses fashion sloane (shops in sloane street, horror of synthetic) with original sloane (shops in cirencester, wears clothes until they drop off)


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

nicksull said:


> Bit tomatoey that red for an ex guardsman. Would it be more of a claret?


My Mum used to dress me up as a soldier (Camoflage) when I was about 3 years old during the Falklands. I had a Guards officer uniform to wear as well although of course this was more dressy!:icon_smile:


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

David Reeves said:


> My Mum used to dress me up as a soldier (Camoflage) when I was about 3 years old during the Falklands. I had a Guards officer uniform to wear as well although of course this was more dressy!:icon_smile:


I think a pic post is in order David.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I know I wish I had pictures. 

I see another epic thread forming here.........."how did your Mum used to dress you?".


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

*What do people make of these henleys?*

What do people think of these henleys? I never heard of henleys until i visited this site!

Do Sloanies wear these kind of tops, and does anyone like the look of these type of tops. And what would you wear this top with?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

VincentC said:


> What do people think of these henleys? I never heard of henleys until i visited this site!
> 
> Do Sloanies wear these kind of tops, and does anyone like the look of these type of tops. And what would you wear this top with?


Surely you're joking.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

JibranK said:


> Surely you're joking.


Joking about what?


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I wore a lot of long-sleeve tees in the 80s (including those grandpa shirts)and still wear rugby style sweaters now. I like them but wouldn't consider them a sloane staple at all.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Im thinking of getting one of these henleys. Do anyone like the look of these for casual wear? Which is the best out of Hycemoor, Holmehurst and the knighton?
What is the main difference would you say?


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I have to assume if you are buying Jack Wills you are a student, that is the customer base they go for not Sloane.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

culverwood said:


> I have to assume if you are buying Jack Wills you are a student, that is the customer base they go for not Sloane.


No im not actually. Im just after some decent casual wear really. And i think the henley could be for an older customer base.

Again, anyone know which henley they think is the best looking. What colour is the best as well in your opinions for the sloane look. Not saying they are sloane tops though.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

culverwood said:


> I have to assume if you are buying Jack Wills you are a student, that is the customer base they go for not Sloane.


Are you suggesting that being a student would preclude one from being a Sloan?

I remember a Sloan from the 80s. She was a student and so much a Sloan that her mater used to get mistaken for the Queen when she was shopping in the village adjacent to her Scottish holiday home not far from Balmoral.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

^^^^
But i dont think just students go to jack wills. Even 30+ year olds go there i would think. Its just when you are 30 there is less choice for you to look at.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I am looking for a henley like the one you get in Jack Wills but i dont want to pay Jack Wills expensive price tag. Do you think this type of top would pass for a henley long sleeve t shirt? Apart from the fact this is a y neck and the jack wills henley is a round neck!
https://www.burton.co.uk/webapp/wcs..._category_rn=63428&productId=757022&langId=-1

This is the original look im after.

What is the definition of a henley?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

VincentC said:


> I am looking for a henley like the one you get in Jack Wills but i dont want to pay Jack Wills expensive price tag. Do you think this type of top would pass for a henley long sleeve t shirt? Apart from the fact this is a y neck and the jack wills henley is a round neck!
> https://www.burton.co.uk/webapp/wcs..._category_rn=63428&productId=757022&langId=-1
> 
> This is the original look im after.
> ...


You're really into the upwardly-mobile chav look aren't you?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

JibranK said:


> You're really into the upwardly-mobile chav look aren't you?


Henleys arent really chavs are they? I mean rowers wore them at henley on thames if my history is right? So as far as as casual wear goes. I dont really consider them chavish. I maybe wrong.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

VincentC said:


> Henleys arent really chavs are they? I mean rowers wore them at henley on thames if my history is right? So as far as as casual wear goes. I dont really consider them chavish. I maybe wrong.


I meant the fixation on brands like Jack Wills - not so much the items in particular.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

JibranK said:


> I meant the fixation on brands like Jack Wills - not so much the items in particular.


No im not really interested in jack wills. It is the henley im interested in really. But where to buy them on high street shops is another thing altogehter.?
Are these granddad shirts the same as henleys?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I dont want to start a new thread, so i thought i would bump this thread up again.
Can someone please tell me if this granddad top is the same as a henley? Thankyou.
Are granddad tops like these the same as henleys? Andy if you know the answer your expertise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, they're the same.

A 'Henley' isn't a type of top, it's just a name Jack Wills have arbitrarily given to one of theirs, presumably after the Regatta. They're just long-sleeved cotton tops with buttons.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Portly_polar_bear said:


> Yes, they're the same.
> 
> A 'Henley' isn't a type of top, it's just a name Jack Wills have arbitrarily given to one of theirs, presumably after the Regatta. They're just long-sleeved cotton tops with buttons.


Thanks for that you sound like you know what you are talking about. Some one might chip in and disagree with you, but i doubt it.
I just wonder why they call them granddad tops as well? Not quite as flattering as the word henley. And might put young people off buying them as well as wearing them.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

I am reasonably sure that clothiers other than jack wills use the term henley when marketing that style of shirt. Perhaps its different across the pond, but I have seen many retailers' takes on a thermal henley here the past few years


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Then I stand corrected. Perhaps "Henley" because it looks quite like those old-fashioned rowing tops that you occasionally still see on the river?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

So as long as it is a cotton long sleeved top with buttons it could be considered a henley? But i was just wondering if it isnt rounded or crew necked? I have a cotton long sleeve with buttons but it has a y neck you see.
So just wondering if henleys have to be round necked. I know traditionally they are round necked.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

What are the 5 most common colours in henleys. I want to buy 5 colours. What colours do rowers most commonly wear?


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*COUNTRY casual*

The BRIDESHEAD Set! Thorvald


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

VincentC said:


> What colours do rowers most commonly wear?


Their club or college colours. Often it's a white (soon becomes grubby grey) body with striped trim in club colours.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Portly_polar_bear said:


> Their club or college colours. Often it's a white (soon becomes grubby grey) body with striped trim in club colours.


But what colours are they? Out of navy, blue, brown, white, cream, green etc.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

That depends on the club. I don't know club colours (you're just as able to Google that as I).

For colleges it would be striped trim e.g. navy/pale blue, black/pale blue, pink/brown, purple/blue, black/yellow etc etc. No doubt it can all be looked up somewhere.

But as I said, in my experience the colour of the main body tends to be white (there are no doubt exceptions by the score) and it's the sort of thing one would wear to the gym. If you're trying to look like a boatie out and about then a splash-top (and/or a lycra one-piece) is what you need.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

I see they've got a 'lifestyle' section on their site. Just so you can be sure you're into the right stuff for your chosen clan. <rolls eyes>


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Portly_polar_bear said:


> That depends on the club. I don't know club colours (you're just as able to Google that as I).
> 
> For colleges it would be striped trim e.g. navy/pale blue, black/pale blue, pink/brown, purple/blue, black/yellow etc etc. No doubt it can all be looked up somewhere.
> 
> But as I said, in my experience the colour of the main body tends to be white (there are no doubt exceptions by the score) and it's the sort of thing one would wear to the gym. If you're trying to look like a boatie out and about then a splash-top (and/or a lycra one-piece) is what you need.


Im not quite sure what your purple/blue quite means? I dont understand the significance of the forward slash? But i was just really at the end of the day interested in knowing what solid colour henleys are the best with jeans really.
Ive already got a navy, and a dark grey and off white. So i think i will go with a solid brown and maybe another colour.
But i get what you mean that white henleys are worn by college boys mostly.


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

JayDee said:


> I _loathe_ Jack Wills. It embodies everything I despise about upper middle-upper class britain, sort of like a Nike for people who go to public school. I love the idea of the eccentric university professor look, but that's not really sloane. I don't mind so much the more tasteful old school sloane look, but the 'new school' is more or less summed up by Jack Wills, and to a lesser extent Crew and some other places. I find this sort of sloane pretty tasteless.


The Sloane look has greatly changed. In 'The Sloane Ranger Handbook' the Sloane is described as someone who wears his/her clothes as a badge of faith, not as a 'look'.

That's changed now. The younger generation of Sloanes, the Boojies-Mahiki-Chelsey Davy-eurotrash set; the shaggy haired, shirts out crowds drawling on their mobiles in the King's Road have a 'look' which, whilst affecting to be careless and rumpled, is as carefully and artfully crafted as that of any other 'youth cult'.

That wasn't so much the case with the older, 1980s era sloanes, who tended to be genuinely rumpled and doggy - think Boris Johnson - and this lot had more in common with the Young Fogies in a sartorial sense (though perhaps not politically or intellectually).

At some point though in the 1990s - I suspect with the ascension of the Labour government in '97 - the two groups diverged; the sloanes morphing into the modern, rather slick city/euro/King's Road set and the Fogies fading largely into obscurity, mainly because their major exponents (eg, Charles Moore) actually became the middle aged crusty men they hitherto had only pretended to be.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*fogeys and sloanes*

there's some good writing on this thread.

fogeys weren't sloanes and sloanes weren't fogeys. i use past tense intentionally, knowing both at a scots university that had a lot of english students before either trend was written up and subsequently perished.

the former, fogeys, were usually natural antiquarians from educated middle class families, intellectual contrarians and often (but by no means always) gay. They were often devout high anglicans (less often roman catholics) fascinated by ecclesiastical ritual. they were inevitably bright people displeased or uncomfortable with modernity and the perceived banality of their (no doubt hardworking) parents. their friends were similar people, each with collections of sitwell first editions, but they welcomed the company of landed rich folk when they were welcome. if one was a traditionalist, as i am, they were easy to like.

sloanes too were easy to like, albeit different than fogeys. they came from more moneyed backgrounds, usually upper middle class but not aristocrats. their fathers were stockbrokers or silks, often ex-services, and they included debutants but not exclusively at the end of britain's long period of debs now long gone. importantly, they were mostly educated in posh boarding schools and their daddies and mummies all, repeat all, had homes in the country.

so the fogeys all aspired to look like ts eliot (i never knew any lady fogeys - females called bluestockings, chiefly at oxford, were a different subspecies and ostensibly asexual). meanwhile the sloanes were happiest in worn-out country wear before it grew colonised by urbanites and wanna-be's - tweeds and barbours and wellies. sloane chaps, the real ones, wore old, tattered sporting kit from rugger or cricket or rowing at school. and they wore it in london and not just at weekends in the country.

sloane gear did not change in sloane square and king's road chelsea in the 70s. remember that those areas, now so pricey, were cheap - where a family with money but not rich could set up young alistair or arabella whilst they found a job. it was only in the 80s - when the sloane-ranger book was written and diana spencer married the prince of wales - that a huge influx of admirers and wanna-be's, lacking country estates, green wellies and public school sports kit, needed to buy plausible alternatives. hence new sloanery made to masquerade as old and real.

it did not work well.

today, i am middle aged, out of the loop, and more comfortable in my private club. but i suspect that all the city barrow-boys and other well-intentioned wanna-be sloanes, kitted out in cod-authentic gear from hackett and other worthies, only convince and amuse one another. the days they hope to revivify are past, as gone as yellow spats. i have no doubt that the daughters and sons of sloanes of my era have found new ways to identify themselves to one another so that, as all groups anywhere, they can socialise with their own kind.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

*Does anyone know why these tops are called foundry?*

THis is the first time ive come across this word. Foundry? Does anyone know what it means or anything of its history?


----------

